

Hands on with Apple’s Budget iPhone - skipper86
http://blog.techdy.com/hands-on-with-apples-budget-iphone-video/

======
k3liutZu
That looks exactly like the "Basic Bear" phone they are promoting and selling
on their site: [http://techdy.com/shop/basic-
bear/](http://techdy.com/shop/basic-bear/)

\- minus the apple logo

It's just an attention-grabbing-headline, please downvote this.

~~~
de_dave
Aye, this is just an advert disguised as a Gizmodo-style world exclusive
'leak'.

------
rradu
At the end of the article they pitch an Android phone they made that's "based
on the design of the next iPhone"

So that's about how much you can trust the legitimacy of these pictures

~~~
pervycreeper
Their design is based on information that has already been leaked elsewhere. I
think what's interesting about this submission is the quick turnaround.

------
DigitalSea
There's something that feels really dodgy about this site. Apple haven't
announced anything and the supposed budget iPhone they're showing looks an
awful lot like their Android based "Basic Bear" phone...

Apple I doubt will be entering into the "budget" market any time soon. They
can just sell their previous models at a discounted price instead of
potentially tainting their brand with "basic" versions.

Apple are all about the build quality and aesthetics and given the amount of
cash they apparently have in the bank, I would say their current strategy of
selling expensive phones and computers is working. Nokia on the other end is
going for the budget market because the likes of Apple and higher end Android
devices ate into the space Nokia was once the king of and the budget space is
all they really can compete it, Apple have no reason to currently compete.

------
tr4656
Looking at their products
([http://techdy.com/bear/](http://techdy.com/bear/)), this just seems like a
lawsuit waiting to happen. Its pretty much identical to the design of the HTC
One and iPhone.

Looking solely at the products though, it seems pretty cheap (cheaper than
Nexus 4 even for the specs) but probably has poor build quality. Not sure if
they are being truthful about the having the Snapdragon 600 either.

